# Liberal or Conservative, do you BS.



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I find myself BSing with Liberals on their political views. I fake that i agree with their ideas. 

Do any of you fake this too?


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> I find myself BSing with Liberals on their political views. I fake that i agree with their ideas.
> 
> Do any of you fake this too?


I try to be as neutral as I can but I will agree with the passenger if they force the topic. Politics will come up every now and then, you just try to stay middle of the road. So I guess you could call it "faking," but not quite.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> I find myself BSing with Liberals on their political views. I fake that i agree with their ideas.
> 
> Do any of you fake this too?


I say straight out that I won't discuss politics because whatever my views may be, half my riders won't like them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just ask questions. Act like I am not politically aware.
I ask things like: "So, you think that its OK for a chronic drug abuser and long term criminal to get disability benefits?"
And, "Where is all that money going to come from?"
And, "If you need a job, do you ask a rich guy or a poor guy?"
And, "What happens if you tax that rich guy till he goes out of business? Where's your job now?"
And, "I agree, Socialism works well from what I can tell. Just look at Cuba and Venezuela."
And, "Why can't there be free speech on a college campus? Isn't that the point of education?"


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> I find myself BSing with Liberals on their political views. I fake that i agree with their ideas.
> 
> Do any of you fake this too?


No , I laugh at them


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

To me it depends how I read them and also what my current rating is.

I'm pretty much a laissez faire type of guy politically... 

But if I am doing Lyft and my rating is 4.63 like it was earlier this week, and I get a guy talking about how great it would be if only we had communism, then, "You like communism? Great, so do I. America really needs the Gulag to punish the Kulaks!"

If I'm on Uber at 4.82 and the guy seems like he's up for a good debate and not the petty type to downrate me for a difference of opinion, sure I'll tell him what I think... if he really wants to know.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Some of the best convo I've had...

Has been political in nature...

Butt...it has it's bad side...

That can bite you pretty quick...

Needs to be salted with a bit of humor...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I love political discussions and never really had a problem with a passenger. Usually safe in this area to assume that they are liberal only guessed wrong once.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Had one saw my I voted sticker...

And kept pushing to see how I voted...

Didn't work...I won't say...

And I believe that anyone...

Can do the job....

So since we are in...

an alternate universe now...

ANYTHING can happen...

Just think of the possibilities...8>)









Face it Pepe...

You are OUT THERE...

You may as well be a Beatnik...

FAR OUT MAN!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The first date rules apply to conversations with customers,

No religion
No politics

That's your best bet if you don't want down rated for being a Pro-vaccination Libertarian Pastafarian


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The first date rules apply to conversations with customers,
> 
> No religion
> No politics
> ...


Good luck with that here people come and especially tourists feel the need to talk about politics. Don't talk about it and get a ding in ratings for not being engaging and stroking their ego.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> And, "What happens if you tax that rich guy till he goes out of business? Where's your job now?"
> And, "I agree, Socialism works well from what I can tell. Just look at Cuba and Venezuela."


It pains me to read such idiotic sentences. 
With the rich guys making our law, I don't think you need to worry about them going out of business any time soon, But the poor are constantly trying to pay the next bill. What's the worst can happen to rich guy? He has to delay his purchase on that vacation island on pacific till next year?
Capitalism worked so much better, Where 1% population controls 90% all resources and the rich can spend MILLIONS on things they don't even need, While poor Uber drivers risk our lives and vehicle to earn minimum wage.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I like to simply ask questions.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> It pains me to read such idiotic sentences.
> With the rich guys making our law, I don't think you need to worry about them going out of business any time soon, But the poor are constantly trying to pay the next bill. What's the worst can happen to rich guy? He has to delay his purchase on that vacation island on pacific till next year?
> Capitalism worked so much better, Where 1% population controls 90% all resources and the rich can spend MILLIONS on things they don't even need, While poor Uber drivers risk our lives and vehicle to earn minimum wage.


That next 1% may very well have started as an Uber driver. I recently read an article that showed a correlation between those who gained wealth in their lifetime having a foundation in retail sales.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

Sometimes you gotta put on a fake smile for something called "Customer Service" it is what it is.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NUBER-LE said:


> I find myself BSing with Liberals on their political views. I fake that i agree with their ideas.
> 
> Do any of you fake this too?


Not too many of them here in AZ. Thank God. The Liberals in AZ don't work, complain about the unfairness of life and get stoned. Never had a Liberal pax with the SUV/Black in AZ.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Therein lies the beauty of hauling college girls to and from the bars - 99.9% of them have no political views (at least they never articulate them).

"Ohmigawd, Chelsea! Did you see that boy Josh that was at the Tri-Lam social this weekend? He is soooooo cute! He's following me on Instagram, and he sent me a Twitter message that he and his friends will be at Fieldhouse tonight, and he wants to see me!"

"Ohmigawd, Ashlee! Like, that is, like, just so great! He's a hottie, but like, his one friend is like, kinda sketchy. Like, he kept, like, trying to get me to like, go to his room, and I was like, 'Ewwwww, that is like, so not happening!'"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Therein lies the beauty of hauling college girls to and from the bars - 99.9% of them have no political views (at least they never articulate them).
> 
> "Ohmigawd, Chelsea! Did you see that boy Josh that was at the Tri-Lam social this weekend? He is soooooo cute! He's following me on Instagram, and he sent me a Twitter message that he and his friends will be at Fieldhouse tonight, and he wants to see me!"
> 
> "Ohmigawd, Ashlee! Like, that is, like, just so great! He's a hottie, but like, his one friend is like, kinda sketchy. Like, he kept, like, trying to get me to like, go to his room, and I was like, 'Ewwwww, that is like, so not happening!'"


I am so glad I don't have those kind of passengers might be different if I did the late night runs.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Alex Carlson said:


> Sometimes you gotta put on a fake smile for something called "Customer Service" it is what it is.


Isn't that what ladies of the night do...?

Don't worry...just Keep Smiling....

Maybe the other ones won't notice...

Or is that just a monkey thing...???


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

No politics zone


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

No politics, no religion.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MHR said:


> No politics, no religion.


So that means you are...

A very amiable person...8>)

Now I don't know if you call this BS...

Butt...my fav thing to do....

With a carload of guys...

Headed to the bar...

Coach them on what to do...

And what NOT to do...

Including a few grampster tips...

And then when they get out...

Sick them on the girls...

Sometimes I pick them up later...

And I get to see how it went...

And get them safely home...

Or is it just me...?


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Not necessarily


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Rakos said:


> So that means you are...
> 
> A very amiable person...8>)


Yep. I turned a surly young 4.6 rider from the airport the other day into a smiling, funny, gracious young man that gave me a $1 tip.

That $1 meant a lot coming from him.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MHR said:


> Yep. I turned a surly young 4.6 rider from the airport the other day into a smiling, funny, gracious young man that gave me a $1 tip.
> 
> That $1 meant a lot coming from him.


I did the same...

Had a bad aborted ride...

Then got nice girl...

We both were laughing...

By the end of the ride...

AND I got a surprise $20 tip...8>)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> It pains me to read such idiotic sentences.
> With the rich guys making our law, I don't think you need to worry about them going out of business any time soon, But the poor are constantly trying to pay the next bill. What's the worst can happen to rich guy? He has to delay his purchase on that vacation island on pacific till next year?
> Capitalism worked so much better, Where 1% population controls 90% all resources and the rich can spend MILLIONS on things they don't even need, While poor Uber drivers risk our lives and vehicle to earn minimum wage.


Oh YEA comrade.
You an me ... we gotta go for a ride.
I just LOVE to ask questions and learn from the elite of SoCal.
No charge for the ride. 
Call me.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> I find myself BSing with Liberals on their political views. I fake that i agree with their ideas.
> 
> Do any of you fake this too?


Umm...no.

After the maniac depressive shenanigans of the loony left starting in the post election days and to date, I've come to cease trying to discourse with them at all.

I've discovered the complete futility trying to explain the logic why this obvious fact






is the reason why this happened

























That this former Missus of the DNC Plantation in her attempted self inspection here:







continues missing the mark to date give or take a light year or two...








And on a serious note, the futility when trying to connect some dots of this





being related to this
















source:
https://refugeeresettlementwatch.wordpress.com/refugee-resettlement-fact-sheets/
https://www.acf.hhs.gov/orr/resource/the-us-refugee-resettlement-program-an-overview

All thanks to Obama's prejudicial and illegal subsidizing of the Pilgrims" immigration to America -- at a rate of some 10,000/MONTH toward end 2016. Most of whom to date are being given a free welfare ride courtesy of the US taxpayer. I've given up trying to explain to Libertards how the collusion of the DC Congressional Swamp continues giving these Pilgrims a free ride since 1 Jan this year. With zero bailout help from Saudi or any other rich gulf oil state on the horizon....

This prejudicial treatment has contributed to why millions of homeless and unemployed Americans languished miserably in our cites across this nation during the 8 "Utopian" years of the Obama administration btw.

And that these simple facts on why we differ so philosophically....










































​...are clear indicators I'm now convinced that Liberalism is a terminal cognitive disease. 

And that this is the absolute, unequivocal, irrefutable proof some 100% of in my country are criminally insane.... 







Especially if they're denizens in those blue dot states above and championed Hillary's popular vote. And most especially if these SJW peasantry reside in sanctuary welfare cities of these DNC Plantation blue states. Which my taxpaying dollars clearly continue funding.

From personal experience, this is what making the mistake to hold a civil conversation with a degenerates into 100% of the time:







Between the extreme racial hatred and hi-jinx of the DNC Plantation peasantry, the slave catcher drive- by MSM that constantly arrests their attention, the white, privileged, guilt ridden national socialist SJW children of the DNC Plantation, the SS black shirt AntiFA FA pyjama pant man-child militia to date, I've come to believe some 99.999% of San Franciscans who identify as SJW Libertards are criminally insane. 

So to safeguard my sanity, I've adopted this civic attitude when dealing with Libertards in the future:

Never, NEVER discourse or attempt to reason . They will drag you down with their insanity and beat you to death with their incompetence.​


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't try to reason. I just ask questions - as though I want to learn.
I ask some real tough questions, depending on their pitch.
I've had a lib so pissed off I thought he was going to stroke out -- but, I just acted like "I just want to understand, and you're so smart and I'm so stupid. Help me to understand." 
LoL
It can be fun.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> I find myself BSing with Liberals on their political views. I fake that i agree with their ideas.
> 
> Do any of you fake this too?


 i don't fake it but I'm liberal. If I find someone I disagree with and wants to have a conversation I state my side.Otherwise I just ignore them.



Spotscat said:


> Therein lies the beauty of hauling college girls to and from the bars - 99.9% of them have no political views (at least they never articulate them).
> 
> "Ohmigawd, Chelsea! Did you see that boy Josh that was at the Tri-Lam social this weekend? He is soooooo cute! He's following me on Instagram, and he sent me a Twitter message that he and his friends will be at Fieldhouse tonight, and he wants to see me!"
> 
> "Ohmigawd, Ashlee! Like, that is, like, just so great! He's a hottie, but like, his one friend is like, kinda sketchy. Like, he kept, like, trying to get me to like, go to his room, and I was like, 'Ewwwww, that is like, so not happening!'"


So you like damaging your IQ? That would drive me insane


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Being Libertarian means you can always find something to agree with pax about, without coming out and saying just that.

Trump's a self-aggrandizing mockery? Ya, I agree.
Good thing Hillary didn't win, huh? Ya, I agree.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't discuss politics but inevitably some conservative asswipe will attempt to force his Limbaugh bobble head views then ride on in silence when his statements are answered with the sounds of crickets.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I play both sides for the idiots they are


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

No one gets in and discusses politics with a young black male so no....

I also laugh at the fact you all actually think being liberal or conservative matter

None of you are close to the < 1% that actually run this world. You all are broke, poor or middle of the road. Yes, you "100K a year" do not matter either. The < 1% do not give 2 ****s about you and the parties (left/right/etc) are placed to keep you divided and distracted about dumbass shit while they run off with even more money and better situations for their children's children children children. But you can't tell alternative americans anything (facepalm) lmao.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Shakur said:


> No one gets in and discusses politics with a young black male so no....
> 
> I also laugh at the fact you all actually think being liberal or comservatibe matter
> 
> None or you are close to the < 1% that actually run this world. You all are broke, poor or middle of the road. Yes, you "100K a year" do not matter either. The < 1% do not give 2 &%[email protected]!*s about you and the parties (left/right/etc) are placed to keep you divided and distracted about dumbass shit while they run off with even more money and better situations for their children's children children children. But you can't tell alternative americans anything (facepalm) lmao.


To some extent I agree but parties do matter, political ideology does matter as it frames almost every interaction you are in even ones that do not have a close direct connection to politics.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> To some extent I agree but parties do matter, political ideology does matter as it frames almost every interaction you are in even ones that do not have a close direct connection to politics.


Had to edit all of those errors lol, your political ideology matters only to the extent of your character. If you honestly are "conservative" I question your actual character and morals as a man/woman, not your party views because unless your somewhere in that 5% of real wealth (being generous and boosting the 1% to 5%) you have no real reason to be conservative as they are not helping you, your 8 shares of a no name stock or that small ass business worth 9,000 you operate . It becomes more of a racial thing as I've noticed over the years.

Edit: I found an example just on this page alone, guy/girl making racially motivated comments that have nothing to do with actual policies or laws but "principles" instead. Remove that taxpayer money going to government assistance and I'm sure it will create so many zeros in each person's account we will have enough money to trickle down to everyone lol. Then let's remove everyone on government assistance in the country. Afterwords we'll see who conducts most of the labor needed to build/maintain in this country. I'm sure you all with short sight for the future will be surprised you all will simply just take their place because we know the 1%-5% are not touching anything but their offshore accounts, and if you think money will be wasted to introduce, operate and maintain robots for "everything" is a viable option, lol....


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Shakur said:


> Had to edit all of those errors lol, your political ideology matters only to the extent of your character. If you honestly are "conservative" I question your actual character and morals as a man/woman, not your party views because unless your somewhere in that 5% of real wealth (being generous and boosting the 1% to 5%) you have no real reason to be conservative as they are not helping you, your 8 shares of a no name stock or that small ass business worth 9,000 you operate . It becomes more of a racial thing as I've noticed over the years.


I am personally a libertarian so I see good and bad from both major parties. I personally do not use the measure of what is in my own self interest in deciding an issue and what I should or should not do I often work against my own self interest.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Libertarian is just a fancy word for anarchist.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Veju said:


> Libertarian is just a fancy word for anarchist.


Can be, there are many flavors of libertarianism


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Money does not trickle down because alternative americans do not spend money in any minority communities, they deem them the "ghetto," or unsafe. Meanwhile minorities often have to travel outside of their communities to shop because alrernative americans will not open up shop in their areas. There are always outliers and exceptions to any standard but they do not offset the imbalance.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^
This.

From personal experience, this is the barefaced hypocrisy of some 99% SJW/environmentally conscious Millennial pax who made up the Lyft rider share base. While driving for Lyft, I never had to pick up/drop off pax in the ghetto areas of the city. LOL. Or in the city burbs. They all lived in the really nice parts of town aka well north of Pine and far west of Van Ness. The majority of them were Amazon Prime prostitutes, or online retailers in varying degrees. The majority of them worshiped Good Eggs/Amazon Fresh/Blue Apron. They all championed at least one social/politcal SJW cause which allowed them to feel morally superior about themselves for making $100k/yr.

None of these privileged Millennials would be caught dead pinging Lyft from the poorer city areas like Tenderloin area. Simply because none of them would ever dream of shopping -- let alone living-- there. None of them ever thought to personally be an agent for change to address the poverty and squalor of their homeless fellow citizens suffering in the streets. Stuff I've done in the past like volunteering to help out at soup kitchens, giving homeless food etc. etc. Personal community activism like that never crossed their minds. Unless of course, all of their 1E+06 friends were running a social commentary about it on Fakebook and [email protected] That's when they realized they could contribute as activists. When all they had to do was boycott Amazon and buy in the local communities.

Some 90%+ of these Lyft pax claimed pro Bernie (or Hillary for the few minority pax who were the older Gen X/Boomer crowd and didn't feel like driving into town). Regardless, most of them would be whining about whatever superficial political agenda the MSM decided to brainwash the liberal base with that morning. Looking back, I'm shocked how I tortured myself to audibly endure them all.

What a bunch of super hypocrites.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> This.
> 
> From personal experience, this is the barefaced hypocrisy of some 99% SJW/environmentally conscious Millennial pax who made up the Lyft rider share base. While driving for Lyft, I never had to pick up/drop off pax in the ghetto areas of the city. LOL. Or in the city burbs. They all lived in the really nice parts of town aka well north of Pine and far west of Van Ness. The majority of them were Amazon Prime prostitutes, or online retailers in varying degrees. The majority of them worshiped Good Eggs/Amazon Fresh/Blue Apron. They all championed at least one social/politcal SJW cause which allowed them to feel morally superior about themselves for making $100k/yr.
> ...


If your directing this at me I do not fit under any of your stereotypes and am quite shocked you would assume so much. If you are attempting sarcasm I am still confused. In the case your statements pertain to me I only say, do not use facebook and I never was pro-bernie, hillary or any candidate for that matter.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

I tell them IDGAF about politics, religion, gays or aliens, on that note gtfo my car.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Shakur said:


> If your directing this at me I do not fit under any of your stereotypes and am quite shocked you would assume so much. If you are attempting sarcasm I am still confused. In the case your statements pertain to me I only say, do not use facebook and I never was pro-bernie, hillary or any candidate for that matter.


No I was not.

I was making an observation of something I encountered with Lyft pax while working for Lyft earlier this summer. Had nothing to do with you whatsoever.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> I find myself BSing with Liberals on their political views. I fake that i agree with their ideas.
> 
> Do any of you fake this too?


My job is to agree with the pax, so long as it does not violate uber rules, the law and/or anything that would endanger me or the pax.

I am a conservative, not to confused with a Republican. Evangelical Christian with very strict rules, for myself.

I will agree with the pax on anything: Abortion, gay marriage, interracial going-on' s, trannys and so on.

My job is to keep the pax happy. I can wash it off when I get home.


----------



## supra_driven (Feb 21, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not too many of them here in AZ. Thank God. The Liberals in AZ don't work, complain about the unfairness of life and get stoned. Never had a Liberal pax with the SUV/Black in AZ.


I live in DFW area, and it's pretty liberal in Dallas. And a lot of fake "conservatives". But the surrounding suburbs are relatively conservative. When out of towners ask if I'd ever move I always say the only place I would move to is Arizona. They don't know why I say this because the first thing they think of is the heat. But I know AZ is probably more to the right than TX is now. Well that's what I've been told from people that live there.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

All I know is that Donald Trump (from the Apprentice) is President now.

I usually try to pretend to know what they're talking about otherwise.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> It pains me to read such idiotic sentences.
> With the rich guys making our law, I don't think you need to worry about them going out of business any time soon, But the poor are constantly trying to pay the next bill. What's the worst can happen to rich guy? He has to delay his purchase on that vacation island on pacific till next year?
> Capitalism worked so much better, Where 1% population controls 90% all resources and the rich can spend MILLIONS on things they don't even need, While poor Uber drivers risk our lives and vehicle to earn minimum wage.


Another brilliant debate champion from the Left with the highly successful tactic of calling people and ideas he disagrees with, "idiotic."

You oughta see how politically connected folks in USSR and China were living relative to their "equal comrades."


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Winter is here.

USSR/China connected folks pwnd by N. Korea bourgeois by at least a lightyear.
Again. Like they always have.

Workers Party Elitists will get to eat well this winter. Again. Like they always have.

While everybody else in N Korea gets to spectate. Again. Like they always have.

And will likely end up wishing they had at least one wish sandwich to better enjoy the upcoming gastric trollfest Again. Like they always have. Since ad Infinitum


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> ....


Love your posts!  They are such a wonderful mix of truth and over-the-top cray-cray. I especially enjoyed:


----------



## sre94 (Mar 30, 2017)

Fortunately, I have avoided these situations on virtually every ride, but I did have a pax a few months ago say "oh, I see you drive for both Uber and Lyft. Well I got rid of Uber because they supported Trump!"

As someone who (begrudgingly) voted for Trump, I didn't know what to say. Her response to my lack of response? "Well, I see you're not saying anything!"

I responded by telling her it goes both ways, with Carl Ichan and Peter Thiel (two major Trump donors) both being major investors in Lyft. That seemed to calm her a bit


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I just ask questions. Act like I am not politically aware.
> I ask things like: "So, you think that its OK for a chronic drug abuser and long term criminal to get disability benefits?"
> And, "Where is all that money going to come from?"
> And, "If you need a job, do you ask a rich guy or a poor guy?"
> ...


Throw that guy a roll of paper towels.



NUBER-LE said:


> I find myself BSing with Liberals on their political views. I fake that i agree with their ideas.
> 
> Do any of you fake this too?


Interesting. I find the libs are willing to discuss things whereas, the cons seem to be looking for a fight.



Aerodrifting said:


> It pains me to read such idiotic sentences.
> With the rich guys making our law, I don't think you need to worry about them going out of business any time soon, But the poor are constantly trying to pay the next bill. What's the worst can happen to rich guy? He has to delay his purchase on that vacation island on pacific till next year?
> Capitalism worked so much better, Where 1% population controls 90% all resources and the rich can spend MILLIONS on things they don't even need, While poor Uber drivers risk our lives and vehicle to earn minimum wage.





Scruffy one said:


> Throw that guy a roll of paper towels.
> When did you get a raise?
> 
> Interesting. I find the libs are willing to discuss things whereas, the cons seem to be looking for a fight.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I just ask questions. Act like I am not politically aware.
> I ask things like: "So, you think that its OK for a chronic drug abuser and long term criminal to get disability benefits?"
> And, "Where is all that money going to come from?"
> And, "If you need a job, do you ask a rich guy or a poor guy?"
> ...


And now we know why the need for you to drive for Uber.  Let's take this all the way and try this. How about we get rid of all tax on the wealthy, since it works so well in countries who have none. This country did just fine when rates on "the wealthy" were well above 50%. Then Reagan came alone with his "piss on your head" trickle down nonsense.



UberBastid said:


> Oh YEA comrade.
> You an me ... we gotta go for a ride.
> I just LOVE to ask questions and learn from the elite of SoCal.
> No charge for the ride.
> Call me.


That "elite" state you seem to enjoy trying to insult has the largest GDP in the U.S. Which red "taker state" do you reside?


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

I avoid them mostly. Unless the rider is clearly on the same side of the political fence I am, then we'll laugh and mock the leftists and have a great time

But that happens very, very rarely. It's dangerous territory, especially with all of the hyper-sensitive snowflakes who can't emotionally cope with a differing opinion to the one they have.



phillipzx3 said:


> And now we know why the need for you to drive for Uber.  Let's take this all the way and try this. How about we get rid of all tax on the wealthy, since it works so well in countries who have none. This country did just fine when rates on "the wealthy" were well above 50%. Then Reagan came alone with his "piss on your head" trickle down nonsense.
> 
> That "elite" state you seem to enjoy trying to insult has the largest GDP in the U.S. Which red "taker state" do you reside?


Oh dear....you do realize the leftist elite has had the slowest GDP growth in decades, due to King Obama's reign, correct? Also, people are fleeing CA, mass exodus, due to the bankrupt policies of the elitists. Rent has gone up 40% at least, in my city San Diego, over the last 6 years. High taxes up the ying yang.

Oh, thank you so much, empty headed leftist policies for destroying this great state. We know the "progressive" left loves to tax everybody and everything into poverty. Socialism works so, so well.....it works well because everybody is equally screwed with Socialism. Except the politically and socially elite, of course.

Seriously.......



Cynergie said:


> Umm...no.
> 
> After the maniac depressive shenanigans of the loony left starting in the post election days and to date, I've come to cease trying to discourse with them at all.
> 
> ...


LOVE IT! I wanna' give you a hug!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

If Left : F Trump !!

If Right : I agree The forgotten ones will get a bailout MAGA!!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I gave a ride to this girl who was almost in tears. 7 months after the election and her roommate was really mean to her everyday doing things like locking her out of their room and yelling "it's your fault Trump is President!"

"Oh, you voted for Trump?" I asked.

"No, I didn't vote because I don't care much about politics " she told me.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

People are allowing themselves to be ruled by strong emotion and ignorance -- an extremely dangerous combination. Whatever happened to logic and reason?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fargle said:


> People are allowing themselves to be ruled by strong emotion and ignorance -- an extremely dangerous combination. Whatever happened to logic and reason?


Logic and reason are all at the White House



SadUber said:


> I gave a ride to this girl who was almost in tears. 7 months after the election and her roommate was really mean to her everyday doing things like locking her out of their room and yelling "it's your fault Trump is President!"
> 
> "Oh, you voted for Trump?" I asked.
> 
> "No, I didn't vote because I don't care much about politics " she told me.


Tell her she is going to be Great Again


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

i agree with whatever the like 
easy peasy 
no drama


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Try to avoid the subject of politics, if not, just agree with them so they don't ding my rating.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Regardless of your personal politics or those of your passengers, I agree with those saying best to avoid politics & religion, but when pressed, either change the subject to "have you seen the great ... in town" or something politically neutral that most will agree with, like "Trump is entertaining, rarely boring, and always in the news." Sometimes I violate my own rule on a longer drive, when I'm bored, feeling lethargic, and take the risk to get myself more alert.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

I ensure all passengers know about the history of oppression in this country.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't bring it up, but I have had several political conversations. I'm pretty conservative. Im sure some of you leftist would call me a Nazi.
A couple of the best ones:
The weekend after the election last year, I picked up 3 Persian ladies going out to a club. They asked who I voted for. I said, "Trump". They started cheering and singing, " woohoo, we love Trump!!" lol

A few months ago, I picked up a lady at the airport. I could have guessed by looking at her that she was a Bernie supporter. In conversation, I found out she was a teacher. She started talking about how she didn't like Trump, etc. and how worried she was. Come to find out, she was headed to a California Democrat planning committee convention. I explained why I thought all the leftist ideas were wrong, and how much I was against illegal aliens. We had a polite debate, and agreed to disagree. Nice enough lady, just wrong. 



Shakur said:


> I ensure all passengers know about the history of oppression in this country.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916012272883027971
This is "making america great again." *Sarcasm*

Stopped for riding a bicycle at night without a light, shot dead.

Meanwhile....????!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916336229368651776??????

but you all do not hear, see or feel racism BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT DIRECTLY EFFECTED BY IT so it does not exist and instead of toting Nazi signs, confederate flags or white hoods, you all are "conservatives" now (always have been). If you are not helping with solutions, you are apart of the problem, you are oblivious to these happenings no more, social media has given you access to everything.

If choosing to remain oblivious then please tell me how to go about inequality and the open season/target on our back? I'm open for suggesstions.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Shakur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916012272883027971
> This is "making america great again." *Sarcasm*
> 
> Stopped for riding a bicycle at night without a light, shot dead.
> ...


Yeh, because all conservatives are Nazis and white supremacists


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

TeleSki said:


> Yeh, because all conservatives are Nazis and white supremacists


No but a common conservative tactic has always been to change the narrative , something you are attempting to do now, not even going to go into detail about you picking 1-2 lines out of my previous reply to respond to while ignoring the rest (another common, amateur conservative tactic).

As I stated in my previous post, if you are not apart of the solution you are apart of the problem.

So again I ask of you and conservatives alike....

How do we go about having an open target on our back and still being treated as second class citizens/unequal?

Suggestions are appreciated as well.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Shakur said:


> No but a common conservative tactic has always been to change the narrative , something you are attempting to do now, not even going to go into detail about you picking 1-2 lines out of my previous reply to respond to while ignoring the rest (another common, amateur conservative tactic).
> 
> As I stated in my previous post, if you are not apart of the solution you are apart of the problem.
> 
> ...


Common leftists tactic.  Apply a few situations to a world view.
You can improve by getting the chip off your shoulder. The majority of cop shootings I've seen on youtube, etc., involve a combative person. I've also seen calm people all of a sudden pull a gun on an officer. You also have to remember, that many of these shootings happen in higher crime areas, where cops have to be on edge.
Do undeserved shootings happen? yes. But the majority of the ones I see are brought on in part of a non-compliant or combative subject.

This "oppressive country" has given more opportunity to minorities than any other country. Look at many of the countries in Africa. You think there is no oppression there, just because they're all black? Get a grip.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

TeleSki said:


> Common leftists tactic. Apply a few situations to a world view.
> You can improve by getting the chip off your shoulder. The majority of cop shootings I've seen on youtube, etc., involve a combative person. I've also seen calm people all of a sudden pull a gun on an officer. You also have to remember, that many of these shootings happen in higher crime areas, where cops have to be on edge.
> Do undeserved shootings happen? yes. But the majority of the ones I see are brought on in part of a non-compliant or combative subject.
> 
> This "oppressive country" has given more opportunity to minorities than any other country. Look at many of the countries in Africa. You think there is no oppression there, just because they're all black? Get a grip.


I do not align myself with any political party or stance first and foremost.

Secondly, you still have not answered my question(s), gave any suggestions or insight as to what we should do to deal with being treated as second class citizens with targets on our backs.

What does "chip on shoulder" mean? It reads as, "get over it" or "get over yourself" and I'm sure that is not the best you can come up with so try entering our shoes and re-try that one.

These are not a "few" situations. Few means 2-3 maybe 5 or 6....on a national scale, idk? Over/under 20/30 respectively? That is not the case here. If simple searches can find these types of situations that have been caught on camera, how many do you think have happened that were not on camera?

I'm going to step inside the police's shoes and give a little insight since I have family who are police.
EVEN IF YOU ARE COMBATIVE AS THE OFFENDER YOU ARE NOT TRAINED TO USE DEADLY FORCE AS YOUR FIRST OPTION IN ANY ACADEMY UNLESS YOU ARE FEARFUL OF LIFE.

All these instances captured where these "dangerous" criminals are running for their lives screaming don't shoot before being gunned down anyway, with police officers yelling, "ill kill your ***" are the abnormal right? Tell me, were we being combative and non-compliant when we were being lynched for any and everything?

Lastly, what does Africa have to do with anything (stop deflecting) ? I'm American, I demand and deseve the same "privilege," respect and dignity you have it is THE LAW.

Regardless of what other country or countries have going on it does not make America just for treating my people the way they have and continue doing so. We are not second class citizens. We belong here just as much as you do.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Shakur said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916012272883027971
> This is "making america great again." *Sarcasm*
> 
> Stopped for riding a bicycle at night without a light, shot dead.
> ...


Hmmm.

Officer is arresting a criminal with a warrant.

Criminal knows he has warrant and panics aka RESIST ARREST by trying to flee aka DISOBEYING THE LAWFUL ORDER of a peace time officer.

Cop has every right to do what is necessary to apprehend the criminal. That includes fighting, tazering, and yes shooting said criminal. Particularly given BLM's unique domestic terrorist track record of murdering police officers without provocation.,,,

Typical MSM tabloid sensationalism journalism of 21st century. Automatically assuming suspect is a victim by default of their race aka black male = martyr since white male = evil white racist. Reporting 50% of the story with zero investigative report on suspect's background. Giving this biased story the widest dissemination possible via the sewer that is social media. Frequented by people who lack the ability to independently think for themselves and/or who possess a low IQ. Which means they're easily swayed by popular contemporary views, group think/peer opinion, and/or are easily manipulated by Photoshop/#FakeNews.

This overly ambitious attempt at racial politicking and race baiting was #EpicFail IMO

Ironically, this surprisingly half-hearted attempt at professional journalism by the #NYSlimes:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/05/nyregion/nypd-bronx-police-shooting.html

appears to make you a hypocrite.

Shame
http://dailysignal.com/2017/10/04/left-ignore-black-black-crime/

Shame
http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...t-black-men-rare-heres-what-data-actually-say
https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/race-and-homicide-in-america-by-the-numbers

Shame
http://www.intellectualtakeout.org/blog/chicago-75-murdered-are-black-71-murderers-are-black
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...olice-shootings-black-men-20160707-story.html
http://www.dailywire.com/news/12065/black-lives-matter-2016-chicago-homicides-surge-57-john-nolte#


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Officer is arresting a criminal with a warrant.
> 
> ...


1) As I stated, you are not trained to use deadly force unless your life is in jeopardy.

2) The story is not fake news. Just as you followed the link means you read the entire story and are not *ignorant to one of my original narratives*. Now since you recognize this ongoing issue, how about offering up some suggestions to refrain from brutal force being used in any situations not required.

3) I have already addressed outliers, or stories that may not coincide with my narrative as I always account for those types of case as well.

TL;DR

You, like your counterpart, are offering no real input or dialog to the actual discussion of mine or the original thread. As I said and you yourselves have proven, it is not about liberal or conservative, its about race.

The only thing common that carried from your original posts in this thread about "obama, terrorists etc" to your response to mine is RACE. You offered a rebuttal full of assumptions, name-calling and attempts to refute my video support. The key words are in your text, "race-baiting, shame(ing), fake news."

We call you alternative americans because you created a term no one can truthully define without contradiction. Alternative facts, or opinions that are pushed as fact (your entire post(s) in this thread).

Tldr was longer than original response woops


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

I love to ask them a few easy questions that stumps ALL of them Republican & Democrats alike...

Question...How do we make America Great Again, by giving Israel 4 BILLION American dollars per year? Why do you think Trump just gave Israel an additional 75 million while Americans don't have jobs or healthcare? Regardless of political affiliation, couldn't Americans use that money? Why are we making Israel great while Americans are going homeless?

I usually get the sound of nothing.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

the African said:


> I love to ask them a few easy questions that stumps ALL of them Republican & Democrats alike...
> 
> Question...How do we make America Great Again, by giving Israel 4 BILLION American dollars per year? Why do you think Trump just gave Israel an additional 75 million while Americans don't have jobs or healthcare? Regardless of political affiliation, couldn't Americans use that money? Why are we making Israel great while Americans are going homeless?
> 
> I usually get the sound of nothing.


My entire message all along has been there is a bigger play at work than trying to bring the 50s era racism back to the forefront. Media and republic playing right into the story is too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

the African said:


> I love to ask them a few easy questions that stumps ALL of them Republican & Democrats alike...
> 
> Question...How do we make America Great Again, by giving Israel 4 BILLION American dollars per year? Why do you think Trump just gave Israel an additional 75 million while Americans don't have jobs or healthcare? Regardless of political affiliation, couldn't Americans use that money? Why are we making Israel great while Americans are going homeless?
> 
> I usually get the sound of nothing.


Most of that aid is military assistance. Israel is our key strategic partner in the region and an essential ally in the fight against terrorism. Not a difficult question to answer, IMHO.

How do you justify $8 BILLION of aid to sub-Saharan Africa when much of it goes straight into the pockets of corrupt politicians and guerilla fighters?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Shakur said:


> I do not align myself with any political party or stance first and foremost.
> 
> Secondly, you still have not answered my question(s), gave any suggestions or insight as to what we should do to deal with being treated as second class citizens with targets on our backs.
> 
> ...





the African said:


> I love to ask them a few easy questions that stumps ALL of them Republican & Democrats alike...
> 
> Question...How do we make America Great Again, by giving Israel 4 BILLION American dollars per year? Why do you think Trump just gave Israel an additional 75 million while Americans don't have jobs or healthcare? Regardless of political affiliation, couldn't Americans use that money? Why are we making Israel great while Americans are going homeless?
> 
> I usually get the sound of nothing.


How do we make America great again spending $119 BILLION on illegal aliens?


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

I usually get the sound of nothing.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

More narrative switching type responses to maybe 1/5th of my posts / arguments, meanwhile they ignore the rest that they cannot explain or answer. Further examples of entitlement and privilege. 

My work is done here.


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Most of that aid is military assistance. Israel is our key strategic partner in the region and an essential ally in the fight against terrorism. Not a difficult question to answer, IMHO.
> 
> How do you justify $8 BILLION of aid to sub-Saharan Africa when much of it goes straight into the pockets of corrupt politicians and guerilla fighters?


Prove that we send 8 billion to Africa. Also why does America send aid to any country? We are supposed to put America first. Which wars has Israel fought on behalf of the U.S? Answer..none. How many wars does Americans have to spill American blood for Israel? Israel wants war with Iran, Israel wants war with Syria, Israel wanted war in Iraq, Israel wanted war in Afghanistan....all American blood. Israel a key ally? They living better than Americans while they are in occupied land. They mass murder the Palestinians in US name. Time to cut All aid off to All countries including Israel. Then I will support #maga


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Shakur said:


> 1) As I stated, you are not trained to use deadly force unless your life is in jeopardy.
> 
> 2) The story is not fake news. Just as you followed the link means you read the entire story and are not *ignorant to one of my original narratives*. Now since you recognize this ongoing issue, how about offering up some suggestions to refrain from brutal force being used in any situations not required.
> 
> ...


I can't tell who or what you're for or against. Coherence is not one of your strong points, is it?


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Fargle said:


> I can't tell who or what you're for or against. Coherence is not one of your strong points, is it?


I dont align myself with "parties." I align myself with facts. Your problem is that you cannot put me in a box? To answer your question, I'm for my people, we need to be treated the same, if not better as the alternatives and nothing less is acceptable.

Why don't you answer my original questions or offer suggesstions. I still have crickets?

1) how to go about inequality (being treated as second class citizens

2) suggestions on stopping the open season / targets on our back by the police force

Anytime you all are ready to stop justifying 4+ centuries of oppression and come with something real quote me and let me know


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Shakur said:


> I dont align myself with "parties." I align myself with facts. Your problem is that you cannot put me in a box? To answer your question, I'm for my people, we need to be treated the same, if not better as the alternatives and nothing less is acceptable.
> 
> Why don't you answer my original questions or offer suggesstions. I still have crickets?
> 
> ...


All I'm getting from you is undirected anger. I will tell you this: it's not right to blame people for the sins of their ancestors. Any solution that ignores this is invalid.


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

Fargle said:


> All I'm getting from you is undirected anger. I will tell you this: it's not right to blame people for the sins of their ancestors. Any solution that ignores this is invalid.


When the people benefit from the sins of their ancestors, and they do nothing to rectify the situation, the "sins" fall onto the descendants.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NUBER-LE said:


> I find myself BSing with Liberals on their political views. I fake that i agree with their ideas.
> 
> Do any of you fake this too?


Not really.
But i do Listen to any viewpoint.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

the African said:


> Prove that we send 8 billion to Africa.


For 2012:
2,710M Egypt
871M Ethiopia
752M Kenya
445M South Sudan
420M Somalia
403M Tanzania
389M Congo
353M Uganda
338M Niger
298M Sudan



the African said:


> Also why does America send aid to any country? We are supposed to put America first. Which wars has Israel fought on behalf of the U.S? Answer..none. How many wars does Americans have to spill American blood for Israel? Israel wants war with Iran, Israel wants war with Syria, Israel wanted war in Iraq, Israel wanted war in Afghanistan....all American blood. Israel a key ally? They living better than Americans while they are in occupied land. They mass murder the Palestinians in US name. Time to cut All aid off to All countries including Israel. Then I will support #maga


Aid has two components: Military and Humanitarian assistance. It's one of the few expenditures that's completely bipartisan.



the African said:


> When the people benefit from the sins of their ancestors, and they do nothing to rectify the situation, the "sins" fall onto the descendants.


So what percentage of Barrack Obama harbors the "sin" of slavery?


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

Houston is in need of aid. (Trump country)
Florida is in need of aid. (Trump country)
New Orleans is in need of aid.
Puerto Rico in need of aid (Americans)

However, to make America Great, Trump sends an additional 75 million to Israel. On top of the 4 billion, while Americans who voted for him suffer. You folks have been had and are delusional.


Coachman said:


> For 2012:
> 2,710M Egypt
> 871M Ethiopia
> 752M Kenya
> ...


Ok. I'll be the first to say stop All aid to All countries until we maga. 
Can you say the same?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the African said:


> When the people benefit from the sins of their ancestors, and they do nothing to rectify the situation, the "sins" fall onto the descendants.


Hmmmmm . . . 
You mean the sin of losing a battle in the homeland then being captured alive and being shipped overseas ?
How would you even find the people who won hundreds of years ago ?



the African said:


> Houston is in need of aid. (Trump country)
> Florida is in need of aid. (Trump country)
> New Orleans is in need of aid.
> Puerto Rico in need of aid (Americans)
> ...


Got a damn Hurricane going by RIGHT NOW !


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

Coachman said:


> For 2012:
> 2,710M Egypt
> 871M Ethiopia
> 752M Kenya
> ...


50% he has a white mother.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the African said:


> 50% he has a white mother.


Like Obama !


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Like Obama !


Yep. Obama was a puppet. Just like Trump is proving to be. Pssst, Ivanka and Jared named America's most influential Jews. Do you wonder why?

And they are in the White House. No wonder we going to war with N. Korea, China, Russia, Iran, more troops to Afghanistan. (All Jewish enemies).
Trump has been compromised. Israel is running America fully now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the African said:


> Yep. Obama was a puppet. Just like Trump is proving to be. Pssst, Ivanka and Jared named America's most influential Jews. Do you wonder why?
> 
> And they are in the White House. No wonder we going to war with N. Korea, China, Russia, Iran, more troops to Afghanistan. (All Jewish enemies).
> Trump has been compromised. Israel is running America fully now.


Hillary would have had Troops in Africa Already.
Russia threw out Globalist Bankers.
That is why so much Russia Rhetoric on behalf of Hillary.

Lesser of 2 Evils
Trump.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

During the campaign I said to a friend: "Trump kinda scares me sometimes."
Said back: "Yea, me too. But some of the best bosses I've ever had - kinda scared me a little bit."

The world was a little frightened of Reagan too - arguably one of the best presidents we've ever had.


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

No such thing as lesser of two evils. When you remove one what are you left with. Evil.

Let me give you another example. Who would you choose, someone who kills innocent people one by one on a daily basis like pig cops, or a mass murderer who kills en mass once per month? Which is the lesser? Answer; it's still evil. No such thing as lesser.



UberBastid said:


> During the campaign I said to a friend: "Trump kinda scares me sometimes."
> Said back: "Yea, me too. But some of the best bosses I've ever had - kinda scared me a little bit."
> 
> The world was a little frightened of Reagan too - arguably one of the best presidents we've ever had.


Trickle down economics was awesome! The rich was complaining that too much of their wealth eliminated the poor.

Why can't white people see when they are being had? Healthcare is gone and going. There are NO jobs, war is on the horizon. Everything opposite of what Trump ran on. And yeah, I voted for Tump. But at least I can admit when I've been had.

Jews all in the White House with dual citizenship. Trump is beholden to Israel. He did put up a fight for 6 months. But he done now.

Have you heard of the USA Liberty Act? Coming soon to America. Trump will sign it. More freedoms taken away.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Fargle said:


> All I'm getting from you is undirected anger. I will tell you this: it's not right to blame people for the sins of their ancestors. Any solution that ignores this is invalid.


Anger? Im asking a question / for suggesstions?

Something you nor the others have answered nor offered respectively. Just more narrative changing and assumptions... Again....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

the African said:


> 50% he has a white mother.


Does a white person whose ancestors immigrated to America in the 20th century bear the sins of slavery? I'm curious how you think this works.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Hmmmmm . . .
> You mean the sin of losing a battle in the homeland then being captured alive and being shipped overseas ?
> How would you even find the people who won hundreds of years ago ?
> 
> Got a damn Hurricane going by RIGHT NOW !


Please answer my questions / make suggesstions then if you want to forget past. Stop changing the narrative and attempting to thwart the issue...did sny of you alternative americans ever have debates in university? Lol



Coachman said:


> Does a white person whose ancestors immigrated to America in the 20th century bear the sins of slavery? I'm curious how you think this works.


I'm curious to read your suggestions/solutions.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Shakur said:


> I'm curious to read your suggestions/solutions.


What? To the racial problems in the US? Or around the world?


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Does a white person whose ancestors immigrated to America in the 20th century bear the sins of slavery? I'm curious how you think this works.


Yep. America got rich off of slavery. America's original sin. By being an American now, you enjoy white privelige and the fruits of African labor. Those privileges come at a cost. It's called Karma. If you think America can get away with one of the most atrocious acts on another race of people will go unanswered, you are truly delusional. Look at what's happening in the world. Look at what's happening to whites.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

the African said:


> Yep. America got rich off of slavery. America's original sin. By being an American now, you enjoy white privelige and the fruits of African labor. Those privileges come at a cost. It's called Karma. If you think America can get away with one of the most atrocious acts on another race of people will go unanswered, you are truly delusional. Look at what's happening in the world. Look at what's happening to whites.


By that logic, don't black people in America also benefit from the sins of slavery? Blacks in America enjoy a higher standard of living than blacks in most countries. What about brown or Asian people who move to America? Do they bear the sin as well? Asians are truly privileged in this country. Prosperous. In all the best schools. They must be especially guilty.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> What? To the racial problems in the US? Or around the world?


Lol, do you really read or just skim through it? Like I said, you all views lie in RACE and not the ISSUES / FACTS. I stand correct.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the African said:


> Yep. America got rich off of slavery. America's original sin. By being an American now, you enjoy white privelige and the fruits of African labor. Those privileges come at a cost. It's called Karma. If you think America can get away with one of the most atrocious acts on another race of people will go unanswered, you are truly delusional. Look at what's happening in the world. Look at what's happening to whites.


It seems too many never left the plantation steps.
Freedom means free to fail or succeed.
Out in the world.



Coachman said:


> By that logic, don't black people in America also benefit from the sins of slavery? Blacks in America enjoy a higher standard of living than blacks in most countries. What about brown or Asian people who move to America? Do they bear the sin as well? Asians are truly privileged in this country. Prosperous. In all the best schools. They must be especially guilty.


Why were so many blacks slave owners in New Orleans ?

An " Inconvenient Truth" for this " "Narrative".


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Shakur said:


> Lol, do you really read or just skim through it? Like I said, you all views lie in RACE and not the ISSUES / FACTS. I stand correct.


If you have a question for me just ask it.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> By that logic, don't black people in America also benefit from the sins of slavery? Blacks in America enjoy a higher standard of living than blacks in most countries. What about brown or Asian people who move to America? Do they bear the sin as well? Asians are truly privileged in this country. Prosperous. In all the best schools. They must be especially guilty.


Not my narrative but I'll chime in.

NO because we are treated as second class citizens and we are AMERICANS just as much as the alternatives. This is about MY PEOPLE, refrain from deflecting please and oh the whole, "your treated better here so be happy" argument is dead. Its not "good enough" we deserve the same privilege. Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Im old enough to have seen the tail end of the remnants of Segregation in America.
Segregation is where so many problems came from.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Am done until my statements / questions are answered. Nothing but deflection and switching.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Having Trump aka President as POTUS is the new comedy central. If Hillary was POTUS we would be in the twilight zone, either way we are so FFFFFFFF.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Having Trump aka President as POTUS is the new comedy central. If Hillary was POTUS we would be in the twilight zone, either way we are so FFFFFFFF.


Hillary would have Rapidly Advanced the Globalist Agenda.



Shakur said:


> Am done until my statements / questions are answered. Nothing but deflection and switching.


You Deflected the Topic towards this agenda to begin with.

Illegal Immigrants are the " New Slaves".

What are YOU doing to stop history from repeating ?

Are you only fixated upon the Past ?

Do you wish some sort of Personal Gain ?


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

I still didn’t hear you say America should put America first and cut off aid to Israel.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the African said:


> I still didn't hear you say America should put America first and cut off aid to Israel.


Israel does a lot of work for America.
Great rate of return for the investment.

Israel is a Bargain.


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

Why America won't be great: if this is not insane, you guys deserve to be had:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4955594/Jared-Ivanka-named-world-s-influential-Jews.html



tohunt4me said:


> Israel does a lot of work for America.
> Great rate of return for the investment.
> 
> Israel is a Bargain.


It is a bargain. Americans suffering as a result is also a bargain. Especially in Texas and Florida. And the security failures in Vegas. Oh what a bargain.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the African said:


> Why America won't be great: if this is not insane, you guys deserve to be had:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4955594/Jared-Ivanka-named-world-s-influential-Jews.html
> 
> It is a bargain. Americans suffering as a result is also a bargain. Especially in Texas and Florida. And the security failures in Vegas. Oh what a bargain.


What is all this Nazi like Jew Hating all about ?


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

the African said:


> Why America won't be great: if this is not insane, you guys deserve to be had:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4955594/Jared-Ivanka-named-world-s-influential-Jews.html
> 
> It is a bargain. Americans suffering as a result is also a bargain. Especially in Texas and Florida. And the security failures in Vegas. Oh what a bargain.


What was really awesome was that Trump cut te "inflated" FEMA budget when he got into office, but gave Israel an extra 75?million.. just before the hurricanes hit and Americans could have used that money for repairs. Hey, I'm with you! Make Israel great! What a bargain indeed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the African said:


> Why America won't be great: if this is not insane, you guys deserve to be had:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4955594/Jared-Ivanka-named-world-s-influential-Jews.html
> 
> It is a bargain. Americans suffering as a result is also a bargain. Especially in Texas and Florida. And the security failures in Vegas. Oh what a bargain.


Ok. And what exactly does Israel have to do with Las Vegas or Hurricanes in Florida ?



the African said:


> What was really awesome was that Trump cut te "inflated" FEMA budget when he got into office, but gave Israel an extra 75?million. What a bargain indeed.


A Bargain.
Israel has an advanced intelligence network.
Consider Israel a sub contractor.


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> What is all this Nazi like Jew Hating all about ?


oh here we go. You hear this folks. I'm talking about making America great and now this is Jew hating. You are very easy.



tohunt4me said:


> Ok. And what exactly does Israel have to do with Las Vegas or Hurricanes in Florida ?
> 
> A Bargain.
> Israel has an advanced intelligence network.
> Consider Israel a sub contractor.


That's why America is hated when we don't need to be. Let Israel shed its own blood. Do you hate America?



tohunt4me said:


> Ok. And what exactly does Israel have to do with Las Vegas or Hurricanes in Florida ?
> 
> A Bargain.
> Israel has an advanced intelligence network.
> Consider Israel a sub contractor.


75 million diverted from American taxpayers to a foreign entity. That's what this has to do with Israel. Money we need.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the African said:


> oh here we go. You hear this folks. I'm talking about making America great and now this is Jew hating. You are very easy.
> 
> That's why America is hated when we don't need to be. Let Israel shed its own blood. Do you hate America?
> 
> 75 million diverted from American taxpayers to a foreign entity. That's what this has to do with Israel. Money we need.


You sound like a Klan Member.


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

Didn't Trump say America broke and everyone needs to pay their own way? Why not Israel?



tohunt4me said:


> You sound like a Klan Member.


Here we go with name calling because I'm right. Israel can defend itself in the Middle East . They had enough practice bombing the Original people of that land the Palestinians

I'm black. But I'd rather help fellow white Americans than Israel or ANY country other than America. If whites took that same approach, we would be awesome as a country. But racism keeps getting in the way. And whites don't believe when one of their own cares not about them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Shakur said:


> Am done until my statements / questions are answered. Nothing but deflection and switching.


You claim blacks are treated like 2nd class citizens. What do you think the solution is?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

For many generations the Statue of Liberty overlooked the "Golden Door to America", New York City harbor. Countless immigrants streamed through, perhaps members of your own family tree. Graven on a tablet within the pedestal on which the statue stands is a poem, which was the promise of America, the Land of Opportunity to the world's oppressed and dispossessed, seeking a better life:










The last two sentences are the most quoted:

"Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"​


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Most of that aid is military assistance. Israel is our key strategic partner in the region and an essential ally in the fight against terrorism. Not a difficult question to answer, IMHO.
> 
> How do you justify $8 BILLION of aid to sub-Saharan Africa when much of it goes straight into the pockets of corrupt politicians and guerilla fighters?


Coachman TeleSki 
Thank you for pointing out the pink tutu wearing elephant in the room. I take your obvious explanations for granted as I'm a USAF vet who served in OIF/Iraq and the rebuilding) reconstruction effort in Afghanistan.

Shakur and the African are trolling btw. Even my 9 yr old nephew intuitively understands why Obama couldn't pull all our forces out Afghanistan or Iraq after 8 yrs. Lmao


----------



## the African (Sep 29, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> Coachman TeleSki
> Thank you for pointing out the pink tutu wearing elephant in the room. I take your obvious explanations for granted as I'm a USAF vet who served in OIF/Iraq and the rebuilding) reconstruction effort in Afghanistan.
> 
> Shakur and the African are trolling btw. Even my 9 yr old nephew intuitively understands why Obama couldn't pull all our forces out Afghanistan or Iraq after 8 yrs. Lmao


Subscribe your nephew to NY Times;
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2011/06/23/world/asia/23prexy.html?

Knowledge is POWER!


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

the African said:


> Yep. Obama was a puppet. Just like Trump is proving to be. Pssst, Ivanka and Jared named America's most influential Jews. Do you wonder why?
> 
> And they are in the White House. No wonder we going to war with N. Korea, China, Russia, Iran, more troops to Afghanistan. (All Jewish enemies).
> Trump has been compromised. Israel is running America fully now.


Ahh.. another antisemitic prick.

Plonk!


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I just ask questions. Act like I am not politically aware.
> I ask things like: "So, you think that its OK for a chronic drug abuser and long term criminal to get disability benefits?"
> And, "Where is all that money going to come from?"
> And, "If you need a job, do you ask a rich guy or a poor guy?"
> ...


I tend to do something like this, but for real. I'm curious about why people think what they think. Most interesting case was probably the right-wing Anarchist gun instructors from Montana.

However, I'm usually reluctant to share my own views, even if someone seems to generally agree with me. I first must get some very, very strong vibes that they are open minded and won't be upset by a point of disagreement.

If someone is clearly an MSNBC/Fox News robot who will be upset with any input that breaks the narrative I'll just kind of nod my head.

Doesn't come up all that much. Probably most common thing is they'll make a remark about the Trump tower, in which case I'll just share some facts. Talk about the protests I saw there once, or how he alienated the bigger players in town and they prevented him from getting a gaming license.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

the African said:


> Subscribe your nephew to NY Times;
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2011/06/23/world/asia/23prexy.html?
> 
> Knowledge is POWER!


My dear fellow,

It is you who have missed the point. So I'll make this rebuttal short and sweet.

1. Check the date of that article.

2. Recognize NOT to believe a word of what the MSN broadcasts or writes. This includes FOX and Briebart.

3. Believe me when I tell you we STILL have service members in Afghanistan and Iraq to date as I type. I know this for a fact because as a USAF vet, I have friends who are still deployed over there.

4. Stop trolling. It makes you appear petulant and puerile.

Now then that being said, got a bunch of lab reports to grade before turning in for the night. Go outside and play please.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

We got PEPE and “ the seal 5 here.
Uberfunitis is a repeat customer for me.

Anyone else want go for a few rounds?
Lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Im old enough to have seen the tail end of the remnants of Segregation in America.
> Segregation is where so many problems came from.


Honestly I wonder.

If segregation was never made a thing. Would people mingle? Do people mingle these days? Some. For the most part it feels like people still keep to what's "familiar".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Honestly I wonder.
> 
> If segregation was never made a thing. Would people mingle? Do people mingle these days? Some. For the most part it feels like people still keep to what's "familiar".


Because people are comfortable with the Familiar.

Thats why segregation caused problems.
Not knowing each other can lead to some pretty wild assumptions.

Once the unknown is known, End of assumptions.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

To all those who hate people because of their race, creed, gender, or anything else, in a 100 years no one will know that you even existed, so if you want to waste your life hating others because they are not you, you will always have nothing.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

By the year 3000, the greatest fear of White Supremacists is likely to occur. Today's many races will merge into a singular color, a cafe-Au-lait uniformity. Never fear, there will probably still be differences of creed, religion, gender, wealth, etc. that you can hate on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the African said:


> Subscribe your nephew to NY Times;
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2011/06/23/world/asia/23prexy.html?
> 
> Knowledge is POWER!


New York Times is a Communist Rag



Maven said:


> By the year 3000, the greatest fear of White Supremacists is likely to occur. Today's many races will merge into a singular color, a cafe-Au-lait uniformity. Never fear, there will probably still be differences of creed, religion, gender, wealth, etc. that you can hate on.


Why does he have a Garden Hose sticking out of his neck !


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Hg


the African said:


> I still didn't hear you say America should put America first and cut off aid to Israel.


Trump HAS been attempting to do this from day 1.

Problem is the #RhinoDemonrats that makeup the majority of the DC Swmp people in Congress. To date, these troglodytes have colluded with their Demonrat peers and MSM to deny passing Trump's agenda. There are several top senior "Rhino" leaders whom I solely hold responsible for tripping up the Trump administration since day 1.

These @$$hats aka Team #NeverTrump are led by The Prick Mitch McConnell and snake Paul Ryan aka Barry's Bottom B*tch II (ever since his predecessor Boehner Bottom B*tch was politically assassinated by the Tea Party Patriots). These trogs have the backing of another failed political dynasty ie the Bushes as a silent partner.

Are you really that naieve to believe all Rhinos in Congress are true conservatives the way Regan was?? Why do you suppose Moore -- a radically devisive candidate -- destroyed Trump's vetted candidate in Alabama?

Here's a hint: the people are fed up with DC Swamp politics. They want wrath of the Old Testament firebrand leaders who will get things done. Period. Lmfao


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I tell both sides I joined the CA Pirate Party. Republicans and Democrats are what brought this country to it's knees. Plus I rather dress like a pirate and drag my radio flyer pirate ship around with me. Arggg!



the African said:


> I love to ask them a few easy questions that stumps ALL of them Republican & Democrats alike...
> 
> Question...How do we make America Great Again, by giving Israel 4 BILLION American dollars per year? Why do you think Trump just gave Israel an additional 75 million while Americans don't have jobs or healthcare? Regardless of political affiliation, couldn't Americans use that money? Why are we making Israel great while Americans are going homeless?
> 
> I usually get the sound of nothing.


Israel is a democratic country surrounded by countries that use Sharia law....that is why we support them.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

the African said:


> Houston is in need of aid. (Trump country)
> Florida is in need of aid. (Trump country)
> New Orleans is in need of aid.
> Puerto Rico in need of aid (Americans)
> ...


Barry got busted sending $400M IN SUITCASES to Iran. For some nefariously obscure reason that continues to befuddle American citizens to date...

Pot meet Kettle


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> ...Israel is a democratic country surrounded by countries that use Sharia law....that is why we support them.


True, but another major reason for that support and why Israel (Saudi Arabia and many other allies) gets foreign aid is the "deal". Most of the "foreign aid" money comes right back to the USA military industrial complex to buy weapons. It is not "foreign aid" at all, but a gigantic subsidy for the USA military industrial complex, masquerading as "foreign aid". Don't want Israel, Saudi Arabia, and other allies buying their $Billions in weapons from other countries.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

And no time was this more evident than during the Bush admin under GW. It's what got us into that political outhouse called Iraq


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> And no time was this more evident than during the Bush admin under GW. It's what got us into that political outhouse called Iraq


Do not forget Iraq, Afghanistan, Arab Spring, the creation ISIS, Syria, & Africa(several countries).


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> ...._Israel is a democratic country surrounded by countries that use Sharia law....that is why we support them_.


The likes of Messiers Shakur the African and associates have a propensity for amnesia where this particular fact is concerned. Especially given the complete incompatibility of Shariah Law (which suppresses individual civic liberties and especially where women'r rights are concerned) with the US constitution. More explicitly, the complete incompatibility of Islam's culture, customs with western civilization in general. The fact Islam has not grown socioeconomically since it's medieval age founding back in the 7th century. The fact Shariah Law under Islam continues to suppress the basic human rights of 50% of the Muslim/Arabic population is another. List of shortcomings as a superior system of governance compared to the Constitution is too damned long.

Due to the domestic and foreign implications that fundamentalist and radical Islam pose to national security, this is why the US needs to support Israel in a nutshell...








Every immigrant group that came to the US has assimilated to American/western culture to varying degrees. Asians, Europeans, Latinos/South Americans etc. It doesn't matter what their religious preferences might be (Buddahism, Taoism, Agnositc Catholic/Protestant etc). Some groups (i.e. Jews, Amish etc) have succeeded to a lesser extent due to religious and cultural reasons. But historically, ALL immigrants have adapted to the American way of life, share a common American culture and language. Despite differences in religious holidays (Kwanza, Yom Kippur etc), All have found ways to coexist peacefully which each other to varying degrees.

Only one group has been extremely challenged in playing nice with the other kids in the sandbox to date. Yes, these are the hundreds of thousands of un-vetted fundamentalist (and some potentially radical) Muslims the Obama administration imported these last 8 yrs with tax payer money.

And yes, unlike their American Muslim peers (who're moderates and peacefully coexisted with other Americans in this country for over a century), these new kids in the sandbox migrated with their fundamentalist and/or radical views of Islam intact to the US. The same way they did to Sweden, other Scandinavian countries, UK and EU. And continue having a detrimental impact on the western democratic countries they were permitted to invade ever since.

In the US, this influx of fundamental Muslim migrants has caused a a subtle cultural shift in the growing Muslim population in this country. The Muslim community has become increasingly less tolerant, more fundamentalist, and vociferous in its anti US, anti Israel/pro Shariah/MSB community views. It's evident in the rise of illegal no go zones in Detroit, Flint and areas with a substantial Muslim community presence. It's evident in activists the likes of Linda Sarsour who demand political jihad against the POTUS on American soil. It's evident in the growing reality that the Muslim community has been allowed to illegally practice Shariah Law on American soil. The Michigan doctor who was arrested earlier for illegally circumcising female infants per Shariah Law in her clinic is proof of that. Child/teen bride marriages is also illegally occurring in California. But no surprise there being the blue tolerant sanctuary state it is.

This is because the recent Muslim migrants were never required to assimilate western democratic culture, values, language and belief system under the Obama administration. This has added to the Anti-US sentiment in Muslim communities in America. And IMO this growing intolerance (championed by the SJW Libertard left, AntiFA, MSM & DNC Plantation) is responsible for the unprecedented spike in terrorist attacks/murders on American soil since Obama took office. Regardless of whether these acts of terrorism were committed by radicalized American citizens or Muslim refugees.

Even worse, Obama basically bribed state governors with Refugee Resettlement program money to accept these migrants on permanent welfare---ahead of the homeless/unemployed Americans in their states. After several weeks to months of landing on US soil, refugees are allowed freely move within the US --socioeconomically and geographically--with ZERO accountability to the US taxpayer in form of oversight from feds or state authorities.
Any potential troublemakers who were imported under the plight of being a victimized war torn refugee or "Muslim Pilgrim" typically go off radar after only a few weeks of being in this country.

Bottom line is as a religion, Islam is intolerant with ALL other religions. As a society, it is fundamentally flawed when compared to western civilization which guarantees women individual civil rights. Economically throughout the Muslim world, it remains as stagnant as it's been since its creation in 8th century back in the Middle Ages (this exclude OPEC gulf states btw). As a political theocracy, it prohibits and suppresses the civil free rights of the individual which the US Constitution is founded upon.

So as a governing civic body, *Islam and Shariah Law are 100% incompatible with the US Constitution*. Therefore all Muslims who are true to the Islamic faith-- CANNOT LIVE UNDER ANY OTHER LAW OTHER THAN SHARIAH. Muslims who identify as "moderates" are always going to be considered kafirs/pariahs by fundamentalist/radical Muslims in this country. Non Muslims (aka Americans) will always be considered infidels by fundamentalist/radical Muslims. This religious, social, and cultural intolerance migrants imported from the Middle East has become a permanent point of dissension in contemporary American society. Which DID NOT EXIST IN THIS COUNTRY A DECADE EARLIER. All thanks to the Obama administration. Consequently, SHARIAH LAW IS INCOMPATIBLE WITH ANY COUNTRY THAT IS FOUNDED ON WESTERN DEMOCRATIC IDEALS. PERIOD.

Yes the more fundamentalist/radical Muslims are, the more implausible assimilation becomes. First generation American Muslims have proven to be more fundamentalist and/or radicalized than their parents. Such is the way of Shariah Law as vetted by the religion of peace.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

^ You are going to get banned for speaking truth ^

Short way to say it?
Islam is a cult of hate, segregation, sexism and self imposed ignorance. 
Civilization has been fighting these tenth century goat herds for centuries.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

I've already been banned and censored before. No different from the BS you get punked with by the pro AntiFA and anti Trump mods who guard the [email protected] and Fakebook sewers. I've had my account on Fakebook hacked into so many times that I've lost count lol. Got tired of making up 25 character passwords to keep the mods and Fakebook IT employees out of my account. Deleted my Fakebook account with no intent to return since last year. Other conservative members like myself were being attacked daily on Fakebook. FB forum mods did zero to protect my and other conservative 1st amendment rights And turned a blind eye to all racist, sexist and violent death threats made by BLM, AntiFA and the vintage Libertard Loony Left fan club. Same double standard on [email protected] which is actually worse since all Libertard trolls reside in the forum dungeons there.

People in this country have become so brainwashed and conditioned by the federal government over the last decade, that they're terrified of exercising their first 1 amendment rights. They're terrified of being made social pariahs for not appearing PC and egalitarian enough. Nowhere is that more
painfully evident in places like Hollywood. Where careers have been sabotaged by the radically leftist sentiment infecting the industry. Have the Clinton's to thank for that i.e. marrying Sodom (Hollywood) and Gomorrah (Washington DC) with their multi billion dollar pay to play fundraising schemes.

Some ppl become martyrs like the average Joe who makes the mistake of showing their campaign support by wearing #Deplorable/MAGA T shirt. Or the high school kid who publically voices their support for being Republican/Conservative. They're deprived of their 1st Amendment rights, called racists/ Nazi fascists, bullied and physically assaulted by their peers. In the case of teenagers/children, some were suspended/expelled from school. Or if you're an innocent black male kid who was evicted and then emotionally traumatized by your mother on social media?? For the original sin of saying Donald Trump was your role model because he was a wealthy and successful business man?? Aren't Capitalism and entrepreneurship what made-- and continues making-- this country the successful nation it is FFS? The flipping reason why illegal migrants keep flocking here? When did it ever become a crime to say you want to be successful and get ahead in life? In the bigger picture, WTH has it become a social, moral and personal safety hazard to exercise one's 1st amendment rights without public persecution and retaliation if their views are not liberal?

Getting banned from this form is nothing new. This forum is no different from [email protected] or Fakebook in that regard. Just depends on how trigger happy and PC the mods feel when they get up every morning I guess 

Just having to consider potential censorship like this makes me wonder if the First amendment and our Constitution is just a dream....


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> ....


There's a major flaw with your surprisingly well-reasoned arguments. Due to this glaring flaw, they are sure path to defeat.  Why? This comes not just from me, but the Department of Defense (USA DOD). If you start calling those guys liberals then I'll write you off as a complete fool.

The worldwide Muslim population is over 2 billion, almost 30% of the world population and growing. Islam is the world's 2nd largest religion after Christianity, only if you include Roman Catholics with all Protestant sects. The DOD has comprehensively researched battle strategies for decades. That's their job. *Yet, there is no DOD practical or likely scenario where the west defeats the entire Muslim world! *This has been publicly stated many times.

The only possible way to achieve victory over radical Islam, which moderate Muslims hate even more than you do, is to_* join forces against our common enemy*_, radical Islam. The more that is done to drive a wedge between moderate Muslims and the west, the greater the chances of victory for radical Islam.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Precisely. Good luck on getting moderate Muslims to join forces with Non Muslims against Jihadists contemporaries however. I've yet to see moderate Muslims do a march on Washington to denounce radical Islam since Barry was POTUS--wait--the country WAS being run by a pro Islam POTUS with MSB advisors. Oh well....

Brigitte Gabriel explains your point so well right here. This was her most articulate response to a female Muslim student some 2 years ago. Student was a pro MSB radical activist and tried to play the Muslim victimization card. Gabriel called her weak attempt to troll and derail the panel proceedings.

Note The Heritage Foundation trade dressing in the background at 08:00 before the fun and games begin. I've never seen someone get so completely pwnd on Youtube lmao.






And oh yes: IMO Merkel has succeeded where Hitler failed in 1945: the complete conquest of Europe and Western Civilization. By the simple keystroke and innocuous tweet, Merkel implicitly granted millions of UNVETTED fundamentalist/jihadist Muslims entry into Europe. And in her desperate attempt to address Germany's 500k employment deficit, Merkel became the unwitting agent of change for the destruction of Europe and Western Civilization. Especially since she abused the Schengen Agreement (applicable only to EU citizens btw) when she aggressively promoted mass migration into Germany. A extremely selfish act considering the number of EU countries the Muslim refugees had to pass through to achieve paradise in Germany (and Sweden which were at the top of their welfare shopping list). Per EU law, a refugee must remain in the country they first set foot in. However, 99.999% of the Muslim refugees ignored this law in their mass stampede to the green pastures of Germany, Sweden and the Scandinavian countries reknown for their generous citizen welfare entitlements. Her selfish act ticked off more than a few EU countries the likes of Hungary, Spain, Italy and Greece (which was already on its way to being kicked out of the EU IMO).

Ironically, Merkely could've avoided the radical jihadist/national security problem she's fettered the EU and UK with. She simply had to look closer to home. There are millions (not 500k employment labor that Germany claimed it needed as workers but *MILLIONS*) of better migrants with *SUPERIOR ANALYTICAL/JOB SKILL SETS. *Migrants who would NOT have created the religious and cultural Muslim refugee crisis in the EU to date. More explicitly, if diversity in the homogeneous workforce was what Merkel also sought for Germany, she could've easily permitted CONTROLLED AND VETTED immigration from CHRISTIAN/NEUTRAL RELIGION COUNTRIES from eastern Europe, Africa (example UGANDA/KENYA WHICH ARE ENGLISH SPEAKING CHRISTIAN COUNTRIES), India, CANADA, AMERICA (I THINK WE HAVE AN UNEMPLOYMENT PROBLEM HERE LAST TIME I CHECKED), what remains of the British Commonwealth (like the West Indies in the Caribbean) and former British Commonwealth countries like Australia. Workers from any of these nations would've assimilated and fit in better with German culture and religious values. Unlike the 1M fundamentalist/jihadist Muslims (many who are illiterate in their own language as German employers are now discovering) Merkel has managed to poison Germany and the EU with to date with her crazy Libertard social experiment.

To date, 20% of Sweden denizens are Muslims of foreign birth. The majority of these entered via mass immigration the last 2 years. IN 2016, Sweden for the first time in its creation as a nation HAD TO CLOSE THEIR DOORS TO MIGRANTS. Because their suicidal progressive left Social government finally realized the ugly truth. Sweden as the most generous welfare state in the world, COULD NO LONGER SUPPORT ITS EXPLODING POPULATION. Even worse, 1st generation Muslims Swedes have proven to be MORE RADICAL than their fundamentalist parents. ISIS has countries like Sweden, The Netherlands, France, and Germany to thank for their constant recruitment pool of Jihadist fighters. Young teens/adults who were born 1st generation Muslims in Europe, encouraged by their parents/pro multicultural EU states to keep their Muslim identity rather than assimilate into their Western host countries.

The result? These first generation Muslim descendants consider the culture and values of their western countries inferior to their own. And given the extent of anti Western sentiment in their growing no go Muslim enclaves throughout Europe/UK, many 1st generation Muslim teens/young adults are increasingly becoming seduced by Jihadist propaganda in their local communities. They're encouraged toward radical Islam from the sympathetic western MSM news media which is pro Islam/MSB in nature. And they always have immediate access to Jihadist hate speech right at their fingertips from socialist media outlets like Fakebook and [email protected] Given the explosive Muslim birth rate aka

4 - 8 children per Muslim female x 4 wives per Muslim male under Shariah = 16 - 32 Muslim children

VS.

0.5- 2 children per European female x 1 wive per European male under Western Laws = 0.5 -2 max

I'd say Islam will conquer Western Civilization by birthrate where it couldn't from a military standpoint.

At that rate, Sweden will be Islamified by culture and population by the next 40-50 years. The Netherlands, Norway, France are not far behind in nurturing Jihadist fighters. Britain made a timely bow out of Merkel's madness with #Brexit. But Greece is on the verge of collapse under the added economic strain of migrants overflowing its borders. Hungary and Italy are in open rebellion against the Schengen Agreement. France has become the new battleground for Mogadishu/Baghdad. Meanwhile, other EU countries like Spain, have quietly taken steps to strengthen their borders without getting on Merkel's radar. And Germany will likely continue being the Pied Piper leading the EU to oblivion off the cliff....

And oh yes, in this hemisphere: Obama DID attempt the same coup in this country in 2016. But the Electoral College fought back. A placebo hold given the Rhino Congress unwillingness to end the Muslim Refugee Resettlement program in the states. The states have become fat and lazy welfare junkies, given all the billions in federal funding aid over the last 8 years it seems....

So yes, I agree. And Europe has Merkel (not Hitler) to thank for its impending destruction. And ironically, the rise of a new 1000 year Islamic "Reich" if biblical prophecy in Revelations is to be believed. lmao.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Read half of the first and last pages. I could open a fish shop with all those red herrings.

The problem is a million self-important snowflakes trying to hide in their little fake news echo chambers. If they actually listened to people instead of shouting them down they might learn something. 

I suggest you quit treating everyone who disagrees with you as though they did not have a stake in the future of this country or planet. And I'm not afraid to tell any pax exactly that if they insist on talking politics--after I hear them out. What are they gonna do, one-star me? Excuse me while I go cry in my organic Busch Light.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I wonder why I haven't been put on a time out yet ... mods ... you ok?
You awake?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

When i use to drive for uber i never talked about political topics or religion, I'm not into politics personally.


----------



## Twinflower (Oct 31, 2017)

I just ask questions. Act like I am not politically aware.


----------

